

Facebook, Google and Apple lobby for curb to NSA surveillance - ArtDev
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/nov/17/facebook-google-apple-lobby-senate-nsa-surveillance

======
ArtDev
One can skeptical or one can be hopeful. Regardless, this is encouraging news.

Just the fact that they are lobbying at all, is great in itself. The tech
industry needs better representation.

